# Homeschool



## adventurekid (Jan 14, 2018)

Anyone else on here in high school? Specifically Homeschool? I feel like not having to worry about all that school and law shit would be a lot easier for me to go out and travel, but I don't know?...I'm just sorta talking to myself becuase I don't have friends to discuss random shit with. Oh well. Im really just ready to see the world. And tired of all the shit that comes along with school. Sorry this post sucks
Peace


----------



## mumblz (Jan 15, 2018)

The free world has the best lessons, no? ....often through struggle but not always... but the best learns are discovered and can't be taught.

harm none and do what ya will


----------



## Weminuche (Jan 15, 2018)

Hey I was homeschooled . 
I know what you mean by not having many people to talk to. I remember being alone quite a bit.
I always thought being homeschooled and missing out on the whole social aspect would follow me for life. But the older I get the less of an issue it is for me. To the point now where new people I meet can't even tell unless I tell them about it. 
If you don't mind me asking, why are you being hmschooled? My parents homeschooled me for religious reasons that I had zero say in. I wasn't into all the church stuff so I joined the Marines almost as soon as I could! Haven't regretted it once.
You sound like a smart kid. Don't get into too much trouble and just remember once you're 18 you'll be free to live any kind of life you want.


----------



## adventurekid (Jan 15, 2018)

Weminuche said:


> Hey I was homeschooled .
> I know what you mean by not having many people to talk to. I remember being alone quite a bit.
> I always thought being homeschooled and missing out on the whole social aspect would follow me for life. But the older I get the less of an issue it is for me. To the point now where new people I meet can't even tell unless I tell them about it.
> If you don't mind me asking, why are you being hmschooled? My parents homeschooled me for religious reasons that I had zero say in. I wasn't into all the church stuff so I joined the Marines almost as soon as I could! Haven't regretted it once.
> You sound like a smart kid. Don't get into too much trouble and just remember once you're 18 you'll be free to live any kind of life you want.


I got kicked out of school that's whyI'm homeschooled. I think that's why it's really hard, becuase I used to be In regular school at one point.


----------



## Weminuche (Jan 15, 2018)

Ah gotcha. Ya I can see how being in school at first could make it harder to cope. 
Are you guys involved in a homeschool group? Don't know if there's any in your area but I met at least a few friends from those.
It can be hard but I think it can also make you a more self sufficient or individualistic person which can be a good thing!


----------



## ChaoticallyCrazed (Jan 18, 2018)

I was homeschooled as well, though in public school up till 5th. Parents pulled me out, and gods I remember how painfully lonely it was. Online was pretty much my only socialization until I got outta there at 18. Heck, can you just study to get your GED? Do you have any goals in the future that makes a diploma worth more? My GED has been more than enough to get jobs when needed, and I have no plans on joining corporate hell or going to a fancy college that might care. 

I mean shit, I literally taught myself after 7th grade cause my parents are shit, and I've been just fine. 

Either way though, might do you some good to find an online community for current homeschoolers. Interaction, even if just online, with people that are similar to you is worth it's weight in gold.


----------

